# Au Bands For Sale



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

If anyone is looking for seamless bands our club ordered WAY too many and I am left with the task of trying to unload the extras. They are Gold and will read AU ITH 2010.
Also I would be more than willing to keep track of the numbers and buyers in the event a bird is lost.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I might take a few, how much for 30?
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

How much are you looking to get for them?


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi guys, we are looking to get what we paid which is .45 cents a piece. 
So Crazy Pete (Dave) that would be $13.50


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

ill take 50 how soon can you mail it? send you pm


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That works for me PM me your info and I'll get a postal money order on its way.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

what does ith stands for?


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

ITH stands for Ithaca - New York


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll take 20 bands if you can spare them, send the info on where to send the money, do you use PayPal? Please let me know!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Need bands asap can't wait too long for an answer! babies in the nest! HooRaa!


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

how long can u wait till its to late to band babies?


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey DeeJay I answered you yesterday at your gmail address.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Checked my gmail but nothing was there?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

adamant said:


> how long can u wait till its to late to band babies?


It's too late when you can't slide the band over the birds foot, the amount of time varies from bird to bird from 7 to 10 days!


----------



## asaico (Aug 3, 2010)

moonshadow13 said:


> If anyone is looking for seamless bands our club ordered WAY too many and I am left with the task of trying to unload the extras. They are Gold and will read AU ITH 2010.
> Also I would be more than willing to keep track of the numbers and buyers in the event a bird is lost.


Hello moonshadow13, do you still have 2010 AU Bands? please email me at [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

moonshadow13 said:


> If anyone is looking for seamless bands our club ordered WAY too many and I am left with the task of trying to unload the extras. They are Gold and will read AU ITH 2010.
> Also I would be more than willing to keep track of the numbers and buyers in the event a bird is lost.


i need 30 bands also. do you have a paypal account so i can send my payment? if not please PM me your address so i can send a check immediately. please let me know ASAP for i have newly hatched that needs to be banded in about 6 days.

thanks,

kalapati
San Diego


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry guys these bands are long gone.


----------



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get au bands with my loft's name on it? (P.S) Im not in a club.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

hey guys! i think in my club we still have around 150 2010 bands left and I will double check this weekend from our president and i will post again once i confirmed that.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

mypigeoncoop said:


> Does anyone know where I can get au bands with my loft's name on it? (P.S) Im not in a club.


I was told you can order them from the AU, but you have to order at least 100


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

You do not have to order at least a hundred. You can order one. You can order seventeen. You can order a thousand.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Birdkeeper, I would be interested in some of those bands if you are looking to give them away or sell them cheaply..


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

ThePoultryFarm said:


> You do not have to order at least a hundred. You can order one. You can order seventeen. You can order a thousand.


I was told by the AU you had to order 100 if you were ordering personalized AU bands...which is how I took the question.



mypigeoncoop said:


> Does anyone know where I can get *au bands with my loft's name on it*? (P.S) Im not in a club.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

asaico, You responded to an old post from April 2010. You probably need 2011 bands now. Maybe not, but probably.


----------

